# Convertir discman en lector de dvd



## victor_emir (Dic 3, 2006)

Me gustaría saber como puedo modificar discman ya sea de los que reporducen cd's d audio o de mp3.

Gracias.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 3, 2006)

y... que te haga el desayuno


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 3, 2006)

No se puede hacer, los formatos son diferentes ni el Discman ni el MP3  estan hechos para leer DVDS, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Apollo (Dic 8, 2006)

Hola a todos:

Como siempre capitanp y sus valiosas respuestas   Victor está haciendo una pregunta directa. Si sabes la respuesta sólo comunícala, no malgastes espacio en el foro con chistes baratos.

Como bien aclara fdesergio, los formatos son muy diferentes, necesitarías cambiar el lector original del discman por uno que lea DVD (debido a que se necesita más potencia y diferente refracción), además de hacer una conexión extra (y un sistema de selección entre el original y el nuevo) para otro conversor Digital-Analógico que pueda "Traducir" la información del dvd, además e los servos del sistema. Por lo que te saldría mucho más barato comprar un reproductor de DVD, MP3 y CD de audio que intentar la conversión.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Un saludo al foro


----------

